# red dot sight



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody use or tried to use a red dot sight? feedback?


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a Pollington 33 on my PSE Bruin. Love it, put the dot on the target and release. Group so tight practicing that I have to replace fletchings. Carry a spare battery in your fanny pack. As I found mine wore out after its 3rd season.


----------



## JK Hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I also use a Pollington Red Dot on my Martin Cougar Magnun, and I like it for the most part. 

It is a little bit more of a pain in the butt than a pin sight cause you have to turn the scope on, also the battery issue. Mine only has one dot, so it takes practice to learn where the dot needs to go on 30-45 yard shots.


----------



## gokartjon (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a pollington 33 on my Monster Phoenix. I love it. 

My 13 year old was not a very good shot until I set one up for him. He can hit accurately out to 30 yards now...

The down side is that you only have a single dot. But, you get used to it. And, with todays bows, for hunting applications I dont need more than one dot. I typically wont shoot over 40 yards anyways...

Jon


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pollington 33 here as well. Wll likely never go back to a standard pin site. not the easiest to set up, but not that bad, just takes some patience. As with anything electronic, you take the chance with potential problems but mine as been perfect going on 4 years. I do carry an extra battery with me just in case.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Haven't tried one yet but was thinking about using one next year...


----------



## tpquack (Feb 25, 2004)

I am on my third bow and keep transfering the Pollington 33 red dot because it is the only sight I enjoy shooting. I finally talked my hunting partner into getting one and after getting use to shooting with both eyes open he is amazed and wonders why he did not do this years ago.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Pollington 33mm on My DXT...... Love it.. It's been on 3 bows.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like i know which one to get. What is this about shooting with both eyes open??


----------



## rocketmann (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a BSA Pano Holographic red dot sight. I like it better than the scope type red dots. No loss in field of view.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

rocketmann said:


> I use a BSA Pano Holographic red dot sight. I like it better than the scope type red dots. No loss in field of view.


 
Those are slick.
I want an Eotech on my shotgun


----------



## earlybugle (Mar 10, 2007)

With Pellington or the BSA red dot have you been able to eleminate the need for a peep? - EB


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i just took my pollington red dot off my bow because i went to a multiple pin system so i could get sighted in for out to 50 yards for hunting out west..i liked the pollington but needed more than one option.would be willing to sell the pollington if anyone is interested.


----------



## rocketmann (Nov 25, 2009)

earlybugle said:


> With Pellington or the BSA red dot have you been able to eleminate the need for a peep? - EB


no need for a peep sight at all. where ever the red dot is, is where it will shoot. I do still use a kisser button. but that is it. Im sure there will be a time when i will wish I had a multi dot reticle but I limit my shots to 25-30 yards. just need one dot as of right now.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Pollington is a great Red Dot Sight. You can find them now and then on eBay for a good deal just be sure it is a 33mm and comes with the Pollington Mount System.

Also just be aware that some states out west don't allow any battery operated sight even though it does not cast a light / dot some states don't allow them like muzzleloaders and scopes so check the state you plan to hunt. Though Michigan does allow them others don't.

Just need to replace the coin battery every year then you won't have any issues with it failing while you are out hunting...

If you buy a used one you can get a installation tape / dvd from Pollington for their system they are located in Marion Michigan and are a part the Oneida Bow Company.

Newaygo1


----------



## mlschafer5 (Nov 21, 2007)

So do you need a super fast bow for this to work? I would like to be shooting 30 yards or so with it and dont understand how it can be accurate at 10 and 25 for example if its only one dot.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

mlschafer5 said:


> So do you need a super fast bow for this to work? I would like to be shooting 30 yards or so with it and dont understand how it can be accurate at 10 and 25 for example if its only one dot.





I have a Mathews Switchback XT set at 62 lbs with a Pollington Red Dot. I have it sighted in at 20 yards dead on, with Goldtip 5575's and 100 grain Slicktricks. Total arrow weight is around 400 grains, giving me a speed of around 265-270 fps, certainly not a speed demon by todays standards. 
My point of impact is about 1 inch high at 10 yards, and 2 1/2 inches low at 30. Not good enough for tournament shooting, but plenty good enough for deer, where my average shot from the tree is 15-26 yards. 

Pollington also offers an adjustable slide mount for shooting at determined ranges. I do not use one, but have seen it in action, very effective at longer ranges if that's your thing.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Love it. I had my red dot put on by Claude Pollington. He tried to sale me a Bow but I was not ready. He put it on my old PSE. I brought a new bow some 10 years ago and had the red dot put on it. I have not had one bit of trouble with the red dot scope. I sight it in for 25 yds. If the deer is 20 yds or closer I aim for the bottom of the heart. If its 30 yds I aim for the middle of the deer. 35 yds between the back of the deer and the middle. 40 just above the deer. 45 yds about 3" above the deer. Now that's on a 3d deer target. I have never taken a deer over 27 yds. I try to set up where I don't have that long of a shot. Good luck.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

slowpoke said:


> Love it. I had my red dot put on by Claude Pollington. He tried to sale me a Bow but I was not ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

don said:


> slowpoke said:
> 
> 
> > Love it. I had my red dot put on by Claude Pollington. He tried to sale me a Bow but I was not ready.
> ...


----------



## mnelson239 (Jan 29, 2001)

I switched to a red dot 5 years ago, got the HHA adjustable with the BSA, then replaced the BSA with a Bushnell for a 3MOA dot. Can stack arrows with the best of them. I got tired of not being able to shoot at last light. Cost me 2 different bucks. See the deer and antlers fine. Look through the peep, everything black. Another thing I did was sight in at 25yds, this gives you 0-30yds, aim top of lungs for 35, back of deer for 40, 8" over back @50. But it probably is not the best sight for long range out west hunting. And definitely carry spare batteries.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

slowpoke said:


> don said:
> 
> 
> > They made fun of how hard my bow was to pull and how easy there's was to pull. Almost brought one of his Oneida. Even tho I didn't buy a bow he went out of his way to put his 33mm red dot scope on my old PSE. He is a great guy as well as everyone there.
> ...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

mlschafer5 said:


> So do you need a super fast bow for this to work? I would like to be shooting 30 yards or so with it and dont understand how it can be accurate at 10 and 25 for example if its only one dot.


Unless your shooting a dinosour at 200 fps, this is not really a problem. I haven't met anyone in a decade that has a 10 yard pin. Most folks shooting even relatively modern equipment use a 15 yard and a 25 yard or 20 and a 30 etc. My bow is shooting in the mid 280's. I'm spot on at 5 yards.....this keeps me good out just past 30 yards. This is a hunting set up, not a 3d or spot bow. I also practice longer shots like Don and know my bow well enough to make those shots, however I don't set up for those types of shots in the field. I also do not hunt outwest. If I were to go back to pins (highly unlikely!), I'd likely use just one pin since it replicates the use of a single dot.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Another vote for Pollington. The mounting bracket is a bit pricy for the red dot scopes but well woth it. I had one of the first Aero Force Oniedas set up with the red dot. I think it was before Claude bought the scope company. Sold the combo to my buddy about 7 years ago. The scope and bow are still working great! Mine was left handed so the setup was a little confusing. Upside down.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

fish patroll said:


> i just took my pollington red dot off my bow because i went to a multiple pin system so i could get sighted in for out to 50 yards for hunting out west..i liked the pollington but needed more than one option.would be willing to sell the pollington if anyone is interested.


for sale for $100 if anyone is interested.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

fish patroll said:


> for sale for $100 if anyone is interested.


Did you have the CP mount with your red dot? I'm interested.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

I`ve had one on my Oneida Tomcat since 1995, and it was the best investment I ever made. I love it so much, that my brother went out and bought one 2 years ago, and now he`s hooked also. I highly recommend it to anyone!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

slowpoke said:


> Did you have the CP mount with your red dot? I'm interested.


yes it comes with the mount.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Is it the 33mm model?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes,i believe so.


----------

